# Eagle snow plows and winch's



## eck357mag (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,first I wanted to say this is a great website.Well I have a sportsman 800 and wanted to put a plow on it,but Im not sure whether or not to get 60",66",or 72".I usually get alot of snow.I just got a price from American Mgf for eagle 66" plow and winch for $700 and just not sure if I should go with that winch dont Know much about them.The plow looks like something I would want just not sure on size.Any advise would be great.Thanks


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Haven't heard much about the American Mfg winches. I've had good luck with Warn winches, and have heard a lot of good things about Viper winches. 

As for the plow, I don't know if I'd want to go with anything larger than a 60" plow on an ATV. I had an Eagle plow on my last ATV, and it was excellent. I'll be ordering another one soon for my new ATV.

Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just ordered a 72' Moose system for my 850 XP, I've been told the blade is to big for my bike but I disagree, I will let you all know how it works once we get some snow!


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

I modded a 48" to be 72" and it was on a Honda 450 (light machine) it handled it ok in the smaller downfalls and drier snow we get here in Manitoba (Canada). I have had 60" on Cats (heavy machine) and likely wouldn't bother going bigger and especially with heavy/wet snowfalls.


----------

